# mit HttpClient Seiteninhalt lesen



## Senate (9. Nov 2006)

Hi ich bin jetzt schon den ganzen nachmittag am suchen und finde nichts, ihr seid quasi meine letzte hoffnung 
ich will mit HttpClient eine verbindung zu einer webseite aufbauen und mir dann den inhalt de rseite auf der console anzeigen lassen.

heir mein code

```
package http;

import org.apache.commons.httpclient.*;

public class HttpClient 
{
	public static void main(String[] args) 
	{
		HttpClient httpClient = new HttpClient();
		HttpMethod method = new GetMethod("http://www.google.de");
		
		int statusCode = httpClient.executeMethod(method);
		byte[] responseBody = method.getResponseBody();
		System.out.println(responseBody);
	}
	
}
```

könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen ..
ich hoffe das ist nicht zu schwer.

Benutzen tuhe ich übrigens Springframework 2.0 commons-httpclient.

Danke für eure Hilfe
Senate


----------



## SlaterB (9. Nov 2006)

was hältst du von öffentlichen Tutorials + fertigen Beispielprogrammen?

http://jakarta.apache.org/commons/httpclient/tutorial.html


google 30 Sekunden
http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=apache.commons.httpclient&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=

-------

kann es sein, dass dein Programm nicht funktioniert,
weil du genialerweise deine eigene Klasse HttpClient genannt hast und damit die gleichnamige in der Library überdeckst?
dann müsstest du aber Fehlermeldungen bekommen,
ist das so?
warum postest du diese nicht?


----------



## AlArenal (9. Nov 2006)

Macht auch voll Sinn die eigene Klasse so zu nennen wie die externe, die man verwenden möchte...


----------



## Senate (9. Nov 2006)

ja genau das hatte ich auch schon gefunden aber damit komm ich ja eben nicht zurecht  sonst hätte ich mich garantiert nicht hier ins forum getraut ...


----------



## Senate (9. Nov 2006)

tut mir ja leid das ich nicht mit java aufgewachsen bin.
Aber wenn ich das beispiel von der seite aufgreife bekomm ich immer den selben fehler und der verwirrt mich nur noch mehr als alles andere.
deswegen hatte ich nen kleines programm gebastelt und gehofft ihr könnt mir weiter helfen.
Aber naja dann helft mir mal hiermit weiter:


```
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/apache/commons/logging/LogFactory
	at org.apache.commons.httpclient.HttpClient.<clinit>(HttpClient.java:65)
	at http.ClientHttp.main(ClientHttp.java:20)
```


----------



## SlaterB (9. Nov 2006)

der Fehler würde bei dir genauso auftreten, da der betreffende Befehl in der HttpClient-Klasse steht

im Tutorial steht aber netterweise die Lösung, wenn man es nur lesen würde

> Getting Ready

> The first thing you need to do is get a copy of HttpClient and its 
> DEPENDENCIES. This tutorial was written for HttpClient 3.0. You will 
> also need JDK 1.3 or above.


suche das mal auf der Tutorial-Seite oben, da ist ein Link,
dort werden alle weiteren benötigten Libraries aufgeführt,
u.a. Logging!


----------



## Senate (9. Nov 2006)

perfekt endlich mal ne gescheite antwort 
danke


----------



## AlArenal (10. Nov 2006)

Achso.. durften wir zuvor nicht davon ausgehen, dass du die Bedienungsanleitung gelesen hast?


----------



## meez (10. Nov 2006)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Achso.. durften wir zuvor nicht davon ausgehen, dass du die Bedienungsanleitung gelesen hast?



Warum auch...dafür gibts ja andere... :bae:


----------

